# Trans Germany 2013 oder Trans Schwarzwald 2013



## xxtxoxmxx (30. August 2012)

Hi Ihr,

ich möchte 2013 ein Etappenrennen fahren und weiß nicht welches ich nehmen soll. Wer von euch ist den schon Beide gefahren und kann mir sagen welches von den Strecken, Verpflegung, Unterkunft und Organisation besser ist ? Vielen Danke für eure Antworten


----------



## Heidschnucke (31. August 2012)

Hi, bin letztes Jahr die Trans Germany gefahren und in diesem Jahr die Trans Schwarzwald.
Von der Orga und Verpflegungfand ich beide gut. Die Strecke auf der Trans Schwarzwald war viel anspruchsvoller und sehr traillastig. Viel mehr Zuschauer unterwegs. An den Etappenorten waren die Einwohner sehr bikerfreundlich. 
Einziges Manko Zielschluß sehr knapp bemessen, wenn man bedenkt das das Hauptfeld aus Hobbysportlern besteht.
Aber nächstes Jahr wieder VAUDE Trans Schwarzwald.Und dann hoffentlich schneller. 
LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maracuja10 (1. September 2012)

@ Heidschnucke

Meine Freundin und Ich wollen die Trans Schwarzwald im nächsten Jahr angehen. Sie ist bisher technisch noch nicht sonderlich versiert und will jetzt über den Winter ordentlich trainieren und dann Anfang der Saison einige kleinere Rennen fahren.

Wie anspruchsvoll waren denn die Trails? Einfach nur ein hoher Anteil von normalen Trails oder doch schon etwas fordernder? Und war das mit den Schlusszeiten wirklich so schlimm? Hatte in den Ergebnislisten von diesem Jahr gesehen, dass manche Frauen deutlich länger gebraucht haben, aber trotzdem in der Wertung gezählt wurden.


----------



## bender2206 (1. September 2012)

Hallo,

habe dieses Jahr mein erstes Etappenrennen bestritten.
Dafür habe ich mir extra die TransSchwarzwald ausgesucht, da ich dachte das es für den Anfang genau das richtige ist.
Hinsichtlich der Strecke war ich sehr positiv überrascht. 
Die Singletrails waren echt spitze. Teilweise fand ich sie auch schon anspruchsvoll. 
Fahre sonst viele Marathons im Sauerland, Eifel und Hunsrück.
Die Anforderung bei der TransSchwarzwald ist im Vergleich zu diesen Marathons schon im oberen Bereich einzuordnen.
Ich bin fahrtechnisch nicht der beste aber bin im Schwarzwald bis auf zwei drei stellen alles gefahren. Zumindest bergab, Bergauf war hier und da schon mal schieben angesagt.

Also wenn Vorher einige Marathon bestritten werden ist die TS auf jeden Fall machbar und wie ich finde eine Super Erfahrung.

Die Zeitlimits waren teilweise schon sehr knapp für die Hobbyfahrer. Wurden aber aus gegebenem Anlass immer von der Rennleitung großzügig verlängert.
Einteilung der Kräfte ist hier schon sinnvoll. Habe viele auf der ersten Etappe gesehen die nach 40 Kilometern Probleme mit Krämpfen hatten.

Also ich habe es ganz gut überstanden und habe die Zeitlimits immer einhalten können. War zwar bei den einzel Herren nur im hinteren Drittel aber hatte jede Menge Spass.

Dieses Jahr fand ich die TS 

Nächstes Jahr geht es ja wieder von Nord nach Süd, also wieder eine andere Strecke. 

Also dann viel Spass!


----------



## Heidschnucke (1. September 2012)

@Maracuja,

bei einigen Trails stieg ich aus Sicherheitsgründen ab. Mein Motto für die Tage war " Kein unnötiges Risiko! Gesund finishen! Nächste Woche ruft die Arbeit!  

LG


----------



## maxmistral (3. September 2012)

xxtxoxmxx schrieb:


> Hi Ihr,
> 
> ich möchte 2013 ein Etappenrennen fahren und weiß nicht welches ich nehmen soll. Wer von euch ist den schon Beide gefahren und kann mir sagen welches von den Strecken, Verpflegung, Unterkunft und Organisation besser ist ? Vielen Danke für eure Antworten



Ich bin beide Rennen schon gefahren, ich würde die Trans-Schwarzwald fahren. Wenig Asphalt, viele  schöne, gut fahrbare Trails. 

Die Trans-Germany leidet unter Genehmigungsproblemen, so dass jedes Jahr doch wieder eine fahrerisch recht langweilige Strecke rauskommt.

Oft ist das Wetter im August im Schwarzwald besser, als im Juni am Alpenrand.

Gut organisiert sind beide Rennen. Die Transschwarzwald hat zwischenzeitlich auch 550 Teilnehmer, etwas familiärer geht es aber doch noch zu als bei der Trans-Germany.


----------



## Maracuja10 (3. September 2012)

Hier ist der TV Beitrag zur diesjährigen Trans Schwarzwald.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=24g9rIpKKAU"]SPORT1 Reportage Highlights VAUDE Mountainbike Trans Schwarzwald 2012      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Pitthehit (24. September 2012)

Hi,

meine Frau und ich sind beide Rennen gefahren. Die Trans Germany (TG) 2012 und die Trans Schwarzwald 2013 (TS). Wir fanden die Trans Schwarzwald um Längen besser. Der Veranstalter hat es anders als bei der Trans Germany geschafft, sämtliche Etappenorte mit ins Boot zu holen, sodass man überall auch spontane Unterstützung erfährt. In manchen Etappenorten der TG fühlte man sich dagegen allenfalls leidlich geduldet. Die Strecke der TS war deutlich anspruchsvoller, aber für einigermaßen versierte Fahrer bis auf vielleicht kurze Stellen gut fahrbar. Der Trailanteil ist viel größer als bei der TG, die Strecke deutlich reizvoller. Dazu kommt, dass das Wetter Mitte August im Schwarzwald doch stabiler ist als Anfang Juni am Nordalpenkamm. 
Auch die Verpflegung war bei der TS deutlich besser. Man konnte - und wir sind da eher anspruchsvoll - sehr gut mit dem Abendessen in den Etappenorten durchkommen. Man sollte allein bei der TS frühzeitig nach guten Unterkünften suchen, weil es im Schwarzwald nicht so froße Kapazitäten gibt wie in den Etappenorten der TG.
TG werden wir - wenn überhaupt - allenfalls nochmal als Vorbereitungsrennen zum Saisonanfang fahren


----------



## ctwitt (26. September 2012)

Hi,

sind beides gut organisierte enfache Rennen die jeder Hobbyfahrer ohne Probleme bewältigen kann. 

TG findet in der tollen Alpenkulisse statt und bietet was für das Auge. Allerding in meinen Augen zu viele Starter. Da gibt es oft Stauungen. 

TSW jetzt nur noch  5 Tage lang. Das reicht den meissten auch. Man fährt morgens in den Wald und nachmittags wieder raus. Kann mit den Alpen nicht mithalten. 

Wenn Du es familiäer klein technisch einfach und in toller Kulisse möchtest dann fahre die Zillertal Challange. Auch als Prinz mit ordentlich Höhenmetern.

Wenn Du schnell in Gruppen auf ganz leicht zu fahrenden Kurs rocken möchtest. Dann die Trans Zollernalb. 

Zillertal und Trans Zollernalb sind sehr günstig.

Bei der Transschwarzwald hat mein Betreuer jeden Tag ein Zimmer gesucht. Das war kein Problem. So machen wir es auch bei der Transalp und der Zillertal Challange. Es gibt immer ein günstiges Zimmer in der Nähe. Wichtig, ein Auto dabei haben.

Thorsten


----------

